# Wie kann ich am besten eine Leitung NYCWY verlängern



## Fuchs0815 (26 Juli 2022)

Hallo, 

Ich muss morgen ein NYCWY 4 x 35/16 verlängern. Als neues Kabel liegt ein NYY 5x35 parat. Die Adern verbinden sollte ja kein Problem darstellen, normale Stoßverbinder. Aber der "Schirm" bereitet mir ein wenig Sorge. mit einem Stoßverbinder wird das ja nichts, das ist klar. Allein aufgrund des Querschnitts. 
Daher würde ich einen Schraubverbinder nehmen, siehe Bild. Spricht da was dagegen? 
Kenne das bei Schraubverbindungen auch mit Aderendhülse, aber das entfällt hier ja dann wohl, oder?

Das ganze dann mit Schrumpfschlauch in Muffe mit Epoxy.

Wäre schön wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen kann.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Plan_B (26 Juli 2022)

Fuchs0815 schrieb:


> Schirm


mäanderförmiger, konzentrischer Leiter.

Ich seh da kein Problem, wenn die Querschmittsveränderung des PE am Ende sichtbar dokumentiert ist.
Schön ist anders, das Leben ist aber kein Ponyhof.


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2022)

Nabend,

man kann auch Stoßverbinder nehmen. Auf der 16mm²-Seite wird der Stoßverbinder mit Drahtabschnitten unterfüttert, dann kann er auch vernünftig verpreßt werden. Bei dem abgebildeten Schraubverbinder hätte ich da eher Bedenken bei einseitig nur halbem Querschnitt (nur eine Schraube ohne Drahtschutz - drückt die Drähte eventuell nur zu Seite).
Und wie mein Vorredner schon betont hat: Dokumentieren!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Plan_B (27 Juli 2022)

Der SV301 ist ab 16mm² zugelassen.
Aber Unterfüttern würde ich evtl. auch. Das würde ich nach Augenmaß entscheiden.


----------



## infomike (27 Juli 2022)

Fuchs0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muss morgen ein NYCWY 4 x 35/16 verlängern. Als neues Kabel liegt ein NYY 5x35 parat. Die Adern verbinden sollte ja kein Problem darstellen, normale Stoßverbinder. Aber der *"Schirm"* bereitet mir ein wenig Sorge. mit einem Stoßverbinder wird das ja nichts, das ist klar. Allein aufgrund des Querschnitts.
> Daher würde ich einen Schraubverbinder nehmen, siehe Bild. Spricht da was dagegen?
> ...


Ein NYY hat keinen Schirm. Wo willst Du den hin verbinden?


----------



## knabi (27 Juli 2022)

infomike schrieb:


> Ein NYY hat keinen Schirm. Wo willst Du den hin verbinden?


Gemeint war der konzentrische Mäanderleiter des NYCWY. Steht aber alles schon in Beitrag #2. Und da der bei einem NYCWY 4x35/16 der PE ist, wird er natürlich mit dem PE des NYY-J 5x35 verbunden.


----------



## Fuchs0815 (27 Juli 2022)

Ja, ich meinte natürlich den PE, daher hatte ich es auch in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt, man entschuldige mir die flapsige Ausdrucksweise, dachte so wäre deutlicher was gemeint ist. 
Habe tatsächlich aktuell nur den SV301 hier, der ist zwar für 16qm zugelassen, wohl fühle ich mich damit aber nicht, fühlt sich so an wie ne Salami in den U-Bahn Tunnel zu werfen...  Habe nun doch den eine Nummer kleiner bestellt, der ist, glaube ich, von 6-35qm, habe es grade nicht mehr im Kopf, das sollte besser passen.
Zumindest bin ich mit dem Vorgehen nicht ganz auf dem Holzweg. Habe sowas länger nicht mehr gemacht. Da fehlt ein wenig die Routine


----------

